

Cocos2d-html5 alpha released, A 100% cocos2d Javascript engine - xelfer
http://www.cocos2d-x.org/news/55

======
saurik
Is this supposed to be "a 100% Javascript cocos2d engine"? (Right now, it is
"a 100% cocos2d Javascript engine".)

